# Tankmates for my jewel cichlid



## joan p (Feb 15, 2018)

In the interest of her safety I've decided to split up my pair of jewel cichlids ,the male was just too violent with her for me and I'm very fond of my female. She's about 2 1/2 inches long and has a 55 gallon tank to herself. I would like to add a rapheal catfish (or 2) and maybe 1 or two other fish max. I'm at a loss as to what to try for everyone's safety ,I know I don't trust a convict with her and I don't care for firemouths. I do prefer a tank with a lower level of activity. I'm thinking about possibly a moonlight gourami but am willing to consider all my options .Thanks in advance


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

joan p said:


> maybe 1 or two other fish max.


If you are going to stick with such low numbers I think gouramis would be one of the few choices you might have.
I've had them do fine even in very small tanks with breeding jewels.
Opaline/3-spot/gold/blue are pretty hardy but have very high conspecific aggression IME. I've had 2 females get along and I've also had 2 females that wouldn't stop chasing each other. Have had males kill females, even in 6 foot tanks.
Moonlights are pretty mellow but get to good size. A couple of those or one male moonlight and maybe a female 3-spot or a pearl gourami might do fine in your tank. Some plants, either real or plastic that comes to the surface so that the top of the tank is not so open is of benefit to gouramis.
Since there are no other cichlids in the tank, your jewel may focus a little more on the gouramis then it would typically do so with more cichlid tank mates. But I really wouldn't expect too much problems with just a female jewel. The gouramis will use the whole tank but their preferred space is very opposite of the cichlid. There preferred territory is close to the surface often right in the plants where as cichlids claim territory on the bottom of the tank.


----------

